# Updating to Wilcom EmbroideryStudio e2 will it work with....?



## brandywine (Sep 7, 2011)

Ok as the title says, I will be updating to the Wilcom EmbroideryStudio e2 – Level 1. I currently have a Brother 916AC and a Brother 416AC single head units.
I also currently have Brother 100E Digitizing software. After speaking with Wilcom it seems that I will have to go into each of my saved embroidery files and save them as a DST format, so that the Wilcom software can open them. Is this true?
I have over 15 years of embroidery files and was wondering if there is any way to do a batch of files at a time...otherwise this is going to take a while!
The other question I have is: Will Wilcom output designs so that my machines can read them? Wilcom couldn't answer that for me, which I found rather odd....any info would be great!


----------



## ppts160 (Jan 16, 2011)

I use wilcom and it will save as PES files which are read by my brother PR620 and a PR650 What file type do you need to save as and I will check the options on the wilcom for you. I use Decostudio 1.5e


----------



## brandywine (Sep 7, 2011)

My brother software outputs DST files for my machines to use. I would assume that the Wilcom software would definitely output in DST, but if you can check, that would be great!


----------



## ppts160 (Jan 16, 2011)

Wilcom saves of in numerous formats to your choice DST is one of them. DST is a universal type file which I think is read by all machines and is in all software. Wilcom has many different choices


----------



## kristimck (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi BrandyWine and Mike

Thanks for the input Mike. Just wanted to confirm that Wilcom can open PES files as well as save as PES files. Same is true for DST files. 

Thanks for choosing Wilcom! We hope you enjoy the experience. 

Regards, 

Kristi


----------

